# Sani Seal???



## Phat Cat

This ad just popped up. Thoughts?

http://sanisealgasket.com/?gclid=CK_SqJmtrrACFcyb7QodWy9FUQ


----------



## Mississippiplum

That handyman logo says it all

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Phat Cat

Mississippiplum said:


> View attachment 17085
> 
> 
> That handyman logo says it all
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Kinda like sharkbites?


----------



## Mississippiplum

Phat Cat said:


> Kinda like sharkbites?


Yup

Those seals tend to compress and then over time loose their compressibility leading to a leak 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer

When I first joined this forum I seen the add for these and emailed them asking for a sample. They sent me 2 out right away! They are similar to a zurn gasket but the foam is softer! I haven't used them yet but I will use one at my house or a freebie job next time I do one to test them. I won't experiment at a customers house.

IMHO the price is to high still $5 apiece is more than plumbers wanna pay to reset a toilet. ALso wax rings work fine why switch?


----------



## deerslayer

Mississippiplum said:


> Yup
> 
> Those seals tend to compress and then over time loose their compressibility leading to a leak
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Wax doesn't spring back either?


----------



## RW Plumbing

Mississippiplum said:


> Yup
> 
> Those seals tend to compress and then over time loose their compressibility leading to a leak
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I dont think it could be any worse than a seal on a carrier toilet. One of those zurn gaskets. Actually, it would work better as the seal wouldn't move as much like a carrier toilet does.


----------



## rocksteady

Mississippiplum said:


> Yup
> 
> Those seals tend to compress and then over time loose their compressibility leading to a leak
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


How many of these Sani Seal gaskets have you installed? Of that undoubtedly large number, how many have failed and lead to a leak? 









Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum

rocksteady said:


> How many of these Sani Seal gaskets have you installed? Of that undoubtedly large number, how many have failed and lead to a leak?
> 
> Paul


I've seen ones leak that hacks have installed, have I installed any? No, why should I, there's nothing wrong with using a wax ring. Wax is tried and true.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Phat Cat

I can see a lot of H.O. using them. If they do work at all, I'm sure Lowes or Home Depot will jump on it.

I clicked the ad for Nathan. Haven't seen any around here.


----------



## Tommy plumber

My worry would be that the foam deteriorates and allows sewer gas in. I can't make any judgements because I have not used them.

But if a wax seal is about $ 1.00 and those things are $ 10.00,+ shipping & handling, why would any plumber use them?


----------



## rocksteady

Tommy plumber said:


> But if a wax seal is about $ 1.00 and those things are $ 10.00,+ shipping & handling, why would any plumber use them?


This is one of the reasons I can't imagine using one. That and wax works just fine (unless you're in Chicago ).








Paul


----------



## affordabledrain

seem way too pricey for me.. I am getting wax rings for .53 cents


----------



## BKPlumbing

Tommy plumber said:


> My worry would be that the foam deteriorates and allows sewer gas in. I can't make any judgements because I have not used them.
> 
> But if a wax seal is about $ 1.00 and those things are $ 10.00,+ shipping & handling, why would any plumber use them?


Radiant heated floors.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

BKPlumbing said:


> Radiant heated floors.


Good point

No intro from you, BK...why not?


----------



## Mississippiplum

BKPlumbing said:


> Radiant heated floors.


I'm guessing the heat melts the wax in wax rings?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## GREENPLUM

why would they run pipe next to a toilet flange?


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Mississippiplum said:


> I'm guessing the heat melts the wax in wax rings?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


The radiant tubing is supposed to be no closer than 12" to water closets, but how well that is enforced I don't know. I can say that I've reset more than a few closets over the years where HO's put space heaters pointed at the water closets and melted the wax seals, though 

I've never run into radiant heating melting wax seals, but I've been out of residential for about ten years...the radiant heating was just catching on down here about that time as I recall.


----------



## DesertOkie

I use foam on a junk load of wall hung toilets and urinals that get an industrial workout. I have never had a problem. I have seen lots of wax rings that have been plunged by.

I don't know how good the foam is but if I get a chance I might put some in at that same mill on their floor flanged toilets.


----------



## [email protected]

That foam looks cheap as all hell and not at all like it would compare to wax or neoprene. Ill leave that scrappy product to the halfway smoked handyman.


----------



## SewerRatz

Mississippiplum said:


> I've seen ones leak that hacks have installed, have I installed any? No, why should I, there's nothing wrong with using a wax ring. Wax is tried and true.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty





BKPlumbing said:


> Radiant heated floors.


There is nothing wrong with plumbers putty. Plumbers putty is tried and true.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

If you used a toilet auger it would probably shred that foam and cause a leak. I prefer wax only. I don't like using the wax with the horn either for this same reason


----------

